# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Mi AI Speaker, smart speaker, Beijing Xiaomi Technology Co., Ltd, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Beijing Xiaomi Technology Co., Ltd

----------


## Airicist

Article "Xiaomi's answer to Alexa is a $45 smart speaker"
The Mi AI Speaker will complement Xiaomi's range of smart appliances.

by Steve Dent
July 26, 2017

----------

